# Incoming! Leman Russ Demolisher



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

New all-plastic Leman Russ Demolisher (+variants) from the GW website - LINK



> Take cover and call for reinforcements - new tanks are coming from the forges to lay waste to the battlefield. A number of new vehicle kits and Bitz Packs are released this August, perfect for tank commanders and treadheads of every persuasion. Shown here is the new Imperial Guard Leman Russ Demolisher - the ultimate siege tank, plated in additional armour and bristling with deadly weaponry.
> 
> The multi-part plastic kit includes all the hull and sponson-mounted weapons available to this beast, and can also be assembled as a Leman Russ Executioner or Leman Russ Punisher!


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

whats changed?


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Pauly55 said:


> whats changed?


Turret, turret weapon, sponson weapons and the hull's had some minor changes too.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

What else has changed is the fact its completly plastic.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

effigy22 said:


> What else has changed is the fact its completly plastic.


Yeah, well, I figured that was covered by where I said "all-plastic".


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow, thats an awesome tank.

I'm really impressed with that turret.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Agreed - I love the new design on the Imperial Tanks. Still. No Eradicator =(


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

I can't wait see the Punisher. *ennnhhhnt**ennnhhhnt**peow-peow-peow* 

...how does one make a satisfactory high-rate rotary weapon sound anyway?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Err... *looks around* 

It is a very cool looking tank. Wonder why they didn't show it off yesterday, or did they?


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Syph said:


> It is a very cool looking tank. Wonder why they didn't show it off yesterday?


You mean at Games Day Spain? No idea. GW seem to have been going with quite a sparse approach of late. One new release in the newsletter, then shown at the following Games Day. Can't say many people are that impressed by this. :no:



Syph said:


> or did they?


Apparently they just had Vulkan, Khan, the Ironclad Dreadnought and Hellhound on display at Madrid 40K model wise.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah I translated that thread. Same as Baltimore + the Hellhound is pretty dire. Though the Mines of Moria they had there looked amazing. A big focus on LotR in Spain perhaps?


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Does it look a bit squashed to anyone? Flat turret and extra long sponson weapons.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

nightfish said:


> Does it look a bit squashed to anyone? Flat turret and extra long sponson weapons.


Nope. The whole point of the redesign was to give the Leman Russ a slightly more sleek profile without changing the classic look of the tank. And I think they've achieved that admirably.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

radical_psyker said:


> I can't wait see the Punisher. *ennnhhhnt**ennnhhhnt**peow-peow-peow*
> 
> ...how does one make a satisfactory high-rate rotary weapon sound anyway?


daka daka daka daka daka, hahahaha
(sry, couldnt help it.)


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

Utterly Beautiful turret! 
I had hoped for an improvement on the sponsons, but that may have changed the classic feel too much. gack.....can't....wait.......urk


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looks good, surprised this wasnt shown in spain ?or maybe it was and no one picked up on it.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

radical_psyker said:


> Nope. The whole point of the redesign was to give the Leman Russ a slightly more sleek profile without changing the classic look of the tank. And I think they've achieved that admirably.


Hmm I don't know, I prefer the old metal stubby version of the demo turret


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

That tank is fucking awesome. I really like it, it makes me tingle in the groin.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

tu_shan82 said:


> That tank is fucking awesome. I really like it, it makes me tingle in the groin.


you should get that checked out,could be an infection


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

It's a big improvement. I've always had a problem with the LR turret, which just seems too small to accomodate a crewman (or two), shells, and the breach of the gun. This version looks much more credible.

You can say the same for the hellhound really. Only problem with that one is the nozzles on some of the guns. The LR is all good.


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

dh-dh-dh-dh-dh-dh-dh*screeee***

AWESHUM!!


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, loving the new turret. Very impressed with what they're doing with the tanks!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If this is what they've got for guard, imagine what you'll get for good armies when they're released.

*grin*


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Is this the only turret weapon pictured or are there any other things flying about? I'd like to see hpw they do am executioner


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> Is this the only turret weapon pictured or are there any other things flying about? I'd like to see hpw they do am executioner


only one at the moment and its possible we were not supposed to see this yet.

Hopefully we will see the Artillery very soon too not to mention hydra and manticore.

Would be nice for GW to carry on this trend and give us some other variant tanks for other races in the one box,they could start with the fire prism for the eldar, get rid of that stupid metal lump and replace with plastic and while they are at it the could chuck in night spinneret's and firestorm weapons.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

over all I think its an improvement although the front flamer looks stupid.
I dread to think how much it'll cost though tanks are already bloody expensive (without the it looks great and has extra bits factor like the greatswords)


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Would be nice if we had some rhino chassis variants in the same box. Whirlwind/razorback/rhino could quite easily be done in 1 box... but that wont be done since GW would lose revenue if they did.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

neilbatte said:


> over all I think its an improvement although the front flamer looks stupid.
> I dread to think how much it'll cost though tanks are already bloody expensive (without the it looks great and has extra bits factor like the greatswords)


likewise, it will doubtless be at least what the demolisher is now :angry:


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

good find! 

also, to make the rotating machine gun sound, do this: e- e- e- e- e- e- e- e- e- a million times, and that is one clip 

M


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

The cannon looks pretty static. Can it hinge?


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> Is this the only turret weapon pictured or are there any other things flying about? I'd like to see hpw they do am executioner


The only other pic is the CAD of the Executioner turret from UK Games Day last year, how lucky for you! :grin:












neilbatte said:


> I dread to think how much it'll cost though tanks are already bloody expensive





KarlFranz40k said:


> likewise, it will doubtless be at least what the demolisher is now :angry:


Nope - £5 cheaper in the UK and 50c cheaper in the US if the June 1st Price Lists are anything to go by: *£30/US$49.50 *


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

hehehe thanks Radical, Plus rep for you! 
I like the look of it. it seems to really suit the new turret style


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

primeministersinsiter said:


> The cannon looks pretty static. *Can it hinge*?


I'm afraid its not a cupboard door :biggrin:


radical_psyker said:


> £5 cheaper in the UK and 50c cheaper in the US if the June 1st Price Lists are anything to go by: £30/US$49.50


£5 cheaper?, when did the original become £35 in the first place?

in that case I can't wait for it to be released on gifts for geeks so it actually becomes *close* to affordable


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

It is really cool looking. I approve. Tanks are always good.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

That's awesome :biggrin:


----------



## VictorLazarus (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm so getting one of those to lead a lemun russ squad; metlas or plasma cannons? Both good.

MVL.


----------

